# Heated eyelash curlers - worth the $$?



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 11, 2008)

For whatever reason - contact issues, non-curl mascara, cosmetic gods frowning upon me - I can't get my eyelashes to stay curled.  I curl my eyelashes before mascara, and I don't like to after my mascara's on because I'm afraid to break my lashes.  I'm considering investing in a heated lash curler but wanted some input first.

Is there any safety concerns for the eyes?  Do they really work? (It's not like they have testers out for them, and even if they did, I wouldn't use them.  Ew!) Is there one that's better than another?

Here's a couple of links to the ones I'm looking at
~ Model Co Lash Wand Heated Eyelash Curler
~ Sephora Brand Professional Heated Lash Curler

Any input would be fantastic.  The Sephora one has crappy reviews while the Model Co one has no reviews.  Because I'm of the belief that people tend NOT to do reviews unless they're dissatisified with the products, I wanted to know if anyone likes them.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 11, 2008)

Those have weird wands.  I'd save my money by taking my normal eyelash curler, and blasting it with heat from my blow dryer for a few seconds.  Just make sure it's not too hot when you are ready to use it.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a heated eyelash curler, and to be perfectly honest it didn't do a damn thing.  It barely even curled my lashes to begin with, let alone give them more staying power.  I wound up feeling like it was a waste of my money.  I agree with the tip above, a regular curler with a blast of heat is the way to go.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 12, 2008)

May I ask what brand of curler have you been using? I find that if you invest in a good quality curler is all you need. And I'm asian with stick straight lashes. (you can always heat with blow dryer like macattak suggested)

One tip is to "over curl" them since a generous coat of mascara will tend to straighten them a tad. Also, when I'm putting on a thicker formula (the volumizing kind) I kinda hold the wand to the tip of my lashes and push back a little and wait for a few seconds so that the mascara can dry a bit with my lashes in a curled position. Hope that made sense


----------



## Daughterof9moon (Sep 15, 2008)

The modelco one is apparently decent. I haven't used it before but I have read about it on the aussie vogue forums in this thread.


----------



## strawberry (Sep 15, 2008)

i always blow my curler to make it more curler and last longer. i had a heated curler and it was no good at all..


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 15, 2008)

This is the one I have and I think its brilliant

Amazon.co.uk: Eylure Heated Eyelash Curler: Health & Beauty

I curl the lash and hold it there for a few seconds, and it gives me perfect curled lashes.


----------



## Korms (Sep 15, 2008)

I have tried the wand type curler and didn't care for it, I found I had to hold it on my eyelash for quite some time to see a difference.  This is the heated eyelash curler I decided I liked best

Madame Madeline: Ardell Heated Curler, Ardell LASH & BROW Accessories

It's cheap (about $4) but it works really well.  It's battery powered and you clamp the curler together to activate the er...heating up thingy.  I got super good results with this one.


----------



## renoir (Sep 15, 2008)

I used a cheap Ardell brand one and it worked really well. My lashes stayed curled for a long time too. I got it from Ulta for about five bucks. The reason I use past tense is because I dropped it on the floor and broke it. =(


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tried the Shu Uemura lash curler?  It really does wonders.  Also the Shiseido curler is great as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are not heated- but they are a cult fave of makeup artists!!

Sephora: shu uemura Eyelash Curler: Eyelash Curlers

Sephora: Shiseido The Makeup Eyelash Curler: Eyelash Curlers


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_May I ask what brand of curler have you been using? I find that if you invest in a good quality curler is all you need. And I'm asian with stick straight lashes. (you can always heat with blow dryer like macattak suggested)

One tip is to "over curl" them since a generous coat of mascara will tend to straighten them a tad. Also, when I'm putting on a thicker formula (the volumizing kind) I kinda hold the wand to the tip of my lashes and push back a little and wait for a few seconds so that the mascara can dry a bit with my lashes in a curled position. Hope that made sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have a Merle Norman one that I've had for awhile (yeah, I know, probably not the best, but it's tons better than the one I had before).  I'm thinking of investing in a Sephora one, or talk to an MA about a MAC one.  I gave up on volumizing mascara..too flaky for my sensitive, contact-wearing eyes.  I'm going more for lenght anyway since I figured out how to fake thick eyelashes.  I push them up when I coat the bases.

The thought of curling over mascara scares me for some reason.  I'm terrified I'm going to break them, and since I stink at applying false eyelashes I'd be screwed


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiss and Makeup* 

 
_I have a Merle Norman one that I've had for awhile (yeah, I know, probably not the best, but it's tons better than the one I had before).  I'm thinking of investing in a Sephora one, or talk to an MA about a MAC one.  I gave up on volumizing mascara..too flaky for my sensitive, contact-wearing eyes.  I'm going more for lenght anyway since I figured out how to fake thick eyelashes.  I push them up when I coat the bases.

The thought of curling over mascara scares me for some reason.  I'm terrified I'm going to break them, and since I stink at applying false eyelashes I'd be screwed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Think about investing in a Shu Uemura or other highly recommended eyelash curler. I used to use a cheapie Maybelline curler and you know what? One day I found tones of my lashes stuck to the sponge and I decided to invest in a Shu and I have never gone back. 

As a side note, I also wear contact lenses I recommend Maybelline Full & Soft. It's really wonderful and it doesn't make lashes brittle and hard (so it's easy to break) it's a soft formulation. Not to mention it's inexpensive!


----------



## Penn (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the sephora heated curler and at first I didn't think it did anything but now I love it simply because I hate curling my lashes after mascara. It takes awhile to get the curl the way I want it to though. You should try using shiesedo [sp?] mascara base, I find that it holds curls very well.


----------



## Ikara (Sep 17, 2008)

I have sephora's heated curler and I like it, it gives a nice natural curl although it takes some more time than using a regular lash curler. I think you should try and decide by yourself. 
My sister in law is afraid of regular lash curlers and also uses the heated one from sephora.


----------



## redambition (Sep 17, 2008)

i have the modelco heated curler and i really like it.


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a no name heated eyelash curler (which now no longer works) and a Shu but I've mentioned in another thread about getting your eyelashes professionally permed/curled. I got it done and for 6 weeks straight I had the most perfectly curled lashes. It was amazing. I didn't have to worry about losing curl during the day and some days I felt comfortable without mascara because my curled lashes stood out. I dont know if salons do this kind of service in the US or whatever but I love it. All of my mascara, even the ones I hated did a good job. The ones that were already amazing were beyond amazing!


----------



## hollyca (Sep 28, 2008)

I heat up my Shu Uemura with a blowdryer or a lighter.  What matters more is the mascara.  Waterproof ones seem to hold a curl longer (I read that somewhere).  I am using Loreal Volumous waterproof and that works the best so far but my hunt continues.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hollyca* 

 
_I heat up my Shu Uemura with a blowdryer or a lighter.  What matters more is the mascara.  Waterproof ones seem to hold a curl longer (I read that somewhere).  I am using Loreal Volumous waterproof and that works the best so far but my hunt continues._

 

I have the Shu Uemura curler and I love it!  I'm in the middle of a non-waterproof mascara so I don't want to start another one.  My curler came with a waterproof mascara that I'll get into next month to see if that helps.  The curler has really improved it though


----------

